# Exotic plecos



## Community90 (Jan 22, 2011)

Looking for a species of pleco that I could order from a store that is exotic. Id prefer to keep the price below $35. Right now I have gold nugget and snow ball on my mind for about $30 each. Just wondering if there are some others I could think about equally as beautiful.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

gold nugget is my favorite and if i had the money to buy a $35 fish would make it the gold nugget pleco.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Green Phantom Pleco or L-200.

Had one but the (&*@!$Y(@#*$ petstore had ich.

This is what mine looked like.


----------



## Community90 (Jan 22, 2011)

i know I love the gold pleco... I really like this other pleco too though. green phantom. That fish looks very nice as well. Is it any different from a gold nugget in care or size? availability?


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Check planet catfish for specifics, I know there are a few pleco's that require something different from the rest.

Mass majority though, driftwood, water, food - veggies and or wafers.


----------



## Community90 (Jan 22, 2011)

wow thats a great site thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try www.aquabid.com in the plecostomus section..all kinds of awesome pleco species there...


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

if your looking to get one at a lfs likely your not going to find a real exotic species there for that cheap besides maybe a clown or a bristle nose pleco. not very exotic or rare but its not something your going to find at your everyday big chain store and they are still very affordable and cool looking.


----------

